# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Bloed bij klaarkomen

## Reply

Hallo,

zoals de titel zegt; soms ik heb last van bloed bij het klaarkomen.
Ikzelf dacht dat het kon komen doordat ik vaak mastrubeer (2-4 keer per dag), daardoor heb ik dit proberen te minderen. Wat is gelukt tot een paar keer per week, ik heb er ook weinig last meer van. Maar vorige week had ik het weer, ik had die dag al sex gehad met mijn vriendin (oraal), maar 's avonds had ik toch nog even snel me handen erbij gepakt.

Daarnaast heb ik het gevoel dat er teveel bloed naar mijn penis stroomt, de eikel word soms wel heel erg rood en staat dan zo stijf (recht omhoog) dat hij moeilijk te bewegen is (vervelend bij seks). Vandaar dat ik hem meestal bij het in erectie komen halverwege probeer te houden, wat vaak wel goed gaat. Soms lukt dit niet, en gaat het pijn doen wat resulteerd in moeilijke of geen seks.

Ik ben zelf bang dat bij seks met mijn vriendin bloed vrij komt, want hoe moet ik dat gaan uitleggen. Daarnaast zou ik het voor mijzelf ook graag willen weten wat het probleem kan zijn..naar de huisdokter zit ik heel erg tegenop, ik heb dan ook liever dat mensen mij hier zo goed mogelijk kunnen vertellen wat het misschien kan zijn. Als mensen vragen hebben om het te verduidelijken gewoon vragen, ik wil graag helpen om erachter te komen wat het precies kan zijn, ikzelf zit er best erg mee.

Ik kijk uit naar uw antwoorden.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Reply, 

Ik kan je helaas alleen maar helpen met het feit dat je vriendin het beste vertellen over je klacht! Vertel haar ook, dat je bang bent dat er tijdens de sex met haar bloed vrij komt. Zo zal voor haar de schrik minder zijn mocht het gebeuren en is er voor jou een stukje (ongezonde) spanning weg. 

Voor de andere vragen kan ik je helaas weinig op weg helpen, hoop dat je daarvoor nog reacties van anderen krijgt. Enne snap dat je er tegen op ziet om naar de huisarts te gaan. Misschien helpt de gedachte dat hij/zij, hier vaker mee te maken krijgt. De huisarts kan je vaak beter informeren dan wij, gezien hem/haar beroep en dat hij/zij beschikt over jouw medische gegevens. Baat het niet schaadt het niet, zeg ik vaak! 
Denk dat vele anderen met dezelfde klacht, zich er ook ongemakkelijk bij zouden voelen om naar de huisarts gaan. 

Succes! 
petra

----------


## Déylanna

Bloed bij sperma kan wijzen op meerdere dingen.
Het kan zijn dat je een prostaatontsteking, een plasbuisontsteking, of een onsteking van de zaadblaasjes hebt. Het kan ook zijn dat er ergens in het traject van zaadbal tot en met de penis een verwonding zit. Bloed bij sperma kan ook voorkomen bij grote seksuele activiteit of bij hele 'wilde' seks.
Toch is bloed bij het sperma een alarmerende verschijnsel waarbij het zeker wel verstandig is om een huisarts te raadplegen.
Ik snap dat je er tegen op ziet om naar de huisarts te gaan, maar hij/zij heeft echt wel vaker het mannelijk geslachtsdeel gezien, en je bent echt niet de enige die met klachten aan de penis langs komt. Je huisarts kan je hoe dan ook veel verder helpen dan wie dan ook. Ik zou je willen adviseren om echt niet te lang te wachten. 
Wat betreft je vriendin, vertel haar gewoon dat je af en toe bloed bij je sperma hebt zitten. Als er tijdens de seks met haar bloed vrijkomt dan komt ze er ook achter, en de kans dat ze je dan verwijt dat je haar niks heb gezegd is dan natuurlijk groot.
Hoe dan ook wil ik je heeeel veel sterkte wensen, en denk erover na om naar de huisarts te gaan.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## richard1970

Ik heb ook al sinds een paar jaar af en toe bloed bij het klaar komen en ook bloed bij het plassen er na. Er komen dan ook grote bloedproppen mee wat behoorlijk zeer doet als ze er uit komen.
Ben er mee naar de dokter geweest en doorverwezen naar het ziekenhuis.
Daar allerlei onderzoeken gehad en er is met een camera in mijn blaas en urinebuis gekeken en ook in mijn anus en darmen maar ze konden niks vinden.
Wel werd me verteld dat ik een vergrote prostaat heb en dat ik er verder maar mee moet leren leven want dat hebben meer mannen en vooral als ze ouder zijn maar ik ben pas 41.

Ik durf nu haast geen sex meer te hebben met mijn vriendin en als we het doen dan proberen we zo voorzichtig mogelijk te doen.
Sinds kort krijg ik nu ook bloedingen als ik alleen maar opgewonden ben geweest en er gespeeld word met mijn penis zonder dat ik klaar kom en durf nu zelfs al niet meer opgewonden te raken ( hoewel ik dit niet altijd in de hand kan houden).

Mijn grootste angst is dat ik op een gegeven moment helemaal niks meer kan op sexgebied en lijkt me zelfs nog erger als impotent zijn.
Ik heb gelukkig een hele lieve begripvolle vriendin maar ben toch bang dat dit op een gegeven moment zo`n weerslag gaat krijgen in onze relatie dat het toch mis loopt en weet niet wat ik er mee aan moet.

Ik ben ook een gezonde hollandse jongen met een normaal gesproken gezond libido.


Iemand nog sugestie`s?

----------

